# Clothes, Washing symbols



## Astro Pen (Jul 11, 2022)

Confronted with laundry label symbols which I could only interpret as  "No circles" and "No  Triangles"   
I looked them up.
Here is a guide for the flummoxed.
Laundry Symbols Explained: Complete Care Label Guide


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 11, 2022)

I don’t do symbols. Everything gets chucked a 40 degree wash. My machine can do a variety of washes but that’s the only one I use. It saved me having to waste my time reading the manual.

Life’s too short to worry about domestic conundrums. I’ve got far more important things to do (like lazing around scratching my arse in this heat)


----------



## Astro Pen (Jul 11, 2022)

Look, I have found that if you don't pay attention to washing labels, over the years your clothes will shrink around the midriff area.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Jul 11, 2022)

Astro Pen said:


> Look, I have found that if you don't pay attention to washing labels, over the years your clothes will shrink around the midriff area.


I thought that was due to not paying attention to food labels.


----------



## Bramandin (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm similar to @Foxbat and I even cut those tags out.  I am willing to have some hand-wash stuff, though I wish that mom would get a mangle if she's not willing to get the washer fixed, but just about everything I own can be chucked into the same load.  The exception is new red stuff and things that might put fuzzers over everything else.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jul 12, 2022)

I have problems with labels on my clothing--they itch and chafe--so I remove them right away and that pretty much takes care of the sorting problem when laundering them.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 12, 2022)

Been doing the wash for a family of four for 20 years (im no martyr - they hang things out, sort them, put them away while I wrote stories, but I do most of the sorting out) - shove everything in at 30 (detergents are very good these days), nothing runs and it all comes out fine. Anything tricksy hand wash or dry clean


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 12, 2022)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Been doing the wash for a family of four for 20 years (im no martyr - they hang things out, sort them, put them away while I wrote stories, but I do most of the sorting out) - shove everything in at 30 (detergents are very good these days), nothing runs and it all comes out fine. Anything tricksy hand wash or dry clean


Yeah, it all says non-fast colours to me.


----------

